
GDPR Means Unroll.me and Pinterest's Instapaper Unavailable in Europe - chhum
https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/05/gdpr-instapaper-unavailable
======
gkya
> Pinterest's news-clipping service Instapaper is one of the most high-profile
> examples. EU users have been banned from accessing its platform since last
> Friday. Pinterest has emailed users to say that this is a temporary measure
> and that it intends to "restore access as soon as possible".

Underline the word temporary there. Anybody deciding to just exit EU because
of GDPR should consider the possibility that a high profile EU competitor
appear, which can possibly trump you saying "this is almost the same thing,
but GDPR compliant". I personally would pick the EU alternative among two
almost-identical products.

